# Round:2 Game:1 [email protected]



## TheRoc5

http://www.nba.com/games/20060507/DALSAS/preview.html

Dallas at San Antonio 1:00 pm EDT Western Conference semifinals Game One 

SAN ANTONIO (Ticker) - After contrasting experiences in the first round, the San Antonio Spurs and Dallas Mavericks finally will meet in their highly anticipated playoff series. 

When the teams square off Sunday in Game One of their best-of-seven Western Conference semifinal, the fourth-seeded Mavericks will attempt to keep the momentum going from their impressive four-game sweep of the fifth-seeded Memphis Grizzlies. 

The top-seeded Spurs, meanwhile, endured a bit of a scare from the eighth-seeded Sacramento Kings before pulling out their series in six games. 

The result is a matchup of the two top teams in the Western Conference - if not by seeds, then by record. The Spurs won 63 games in the regular season, while the Mavericks were delegated to the No. 4 seed despite 60 wins as the other two division winners were awarded the second and third seeds. 

San Antonio won the last two games of its series with Sacramento, including a 105-83 triumph in Game Six on Friday. Tony Parker scored 31 points and five other Spurs tallied in double figures in the victory. 

The Mavericks had no such struggles in their series with the Grizzlies, posting the four victories by an average of 14 points. Dirk Nowitzki scored 27 points and Josh Howard added 24 in Game Seven for Dallas, which split four meetings with San Antonio during the regular season. 

Rest also could be a factor early in the series, as the Spurs will take the court after only one day off, while the Mavericks wrapped up their last series on Monday. 

Game Two is here on Tuesday. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Stats at a Glance 




at 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

Dallas Mavericks - Regular Season 
Record: 60 - 22 ( .732) 
Standings: Second, Southwest 
At Home: 34 - 7 
On Road: 26 - 15 
Last 10: 6 - 4 
Streak: L 1 
San Antonio Spurs - Regular Season 
Record: 63 - 19 ( .768) 
Standings: First, Southwest 
At Home: 34 - 7 
On Road: 29 - 12 
Last 10: 7 - 3 
Streak: W 3 


Playoffs 
PPG: 98.3 Opp PPG: 84.3 
FG%: .453 Opp FG%: .451 
RPG: 43.0 Opp RPG: 34.3 
Regular Season 
PPG: 99.1 Opp PPG: 93.1 
FG%: .462 Opp FG%: .443 
RPG: 42.2 Opp RPG: 38.3 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 92.6 Opp PPG: 96.8 
FG%: .413 Opp FG%: .474 
RPG: 43.0 Opp RPG: 40.4 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 98.5 Opp PPG: 93.5 
FG%: .465 Opp FG%: .458 
RPG: 41.6 Opp RPG: 36.2 
Playoffs 
PPG: 106.8 Opp PPG: 97.3 
FG%: .512 Opp FG%: .443 
RPG: 38.8 Opp RPG: 38.3 
Regular Season 
PPG: 95.6 Opp PPG: 88.8 
FG%: .472 Opp FG%: .433 
RPG: 41.5 Opp RPG: 40.3 
Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 98.2 Opp PPG: 89.2 
FG%: .485 Opp FG%: .438 
RPG: 43.4 Opp RPG: 36.8 
Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) 
PPG: 94.8 Opp PPG: 90.1 
FG%: .457 Opp FG%: .451 
RPG: 42.3 Opp RPG: 37.7 

Back to Top 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Nowitzki, D. 4 31.3 7.8 3.0 
Terry, J. 4 17.5 3.8 5.5 
Howard, J. 4 16.3 5.5 1.8 
Stackhouse, J. 4 11.8 2.5 2.0 
Dampier, E. 4 6.5 8.8 0.5 
Griffin, A. 4 5.3 5.0 2.5 
Harris, D. 4 4.3 1.0 1.3 
Daniels, M. 3 4.3 2.7 2.3 
Ilunga-Mbenga, D. 2 2.0 2.5 0.0 
Armstrong, D. 2 1.0 1.0 0.0 
Diop, D. 4 0.8 5.0 0.0 
Powell, J. 2 0.0 0.0 0.0 
Playoff Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T. 6 22.2 3.5 4.7 
Duncan, T. 6 18.3 9.2 2.8 
Ginobili, M. 6 15.0 4.8 4.3 
Barry, B. 6 10.7 2.2 2.0 
Finley, M. 6 10.3 2.7 2.0 
Bowen, B. 6 7.8 2.0 1.5 
Mohammed, N. 5 7.0 5.0 0.2 
Horry, R. 6 6.0 3.7 1.5 
Nesterovic, R. 6 4.2 4.5 0.2 
Udrih, B. 5 3.6 0.6 1.6 
Van Exel, N. 5 3.6 1.4 1.6 
Oberto, F. 4 0.8 0.8 0.3 


Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Nowitzki, D. 81 26.6 9.0 2.8 
Terry, J. 80 17.1 2.0 3.8 
Howard, J. 59 15.6 6.3 1.9 
Stackhouse, J. 55 13.0 2.8 2.9 
Daniels, M. 62 10.2 3.6 2.8 
Harris, D. 56 9.9 2.2 3.2 
Van Horn, K. 53 8.9 3.6 0.7 
Dampier, E. 82 5.7 7.8 0.6 
Griffin, A. 52 4.6 4.4 1.7 
Powell, J. 37 3.0 2.2 0.2 
Diop, D. 81 2.3 4.6 0.3 
Armstrong, D. 62 2.1 1.3 1.4 
Ilunga-Mbenga, D. 43 1.7 1.3 0.0 
Head Coach: Avery Johnson 
Regular Season Stats 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Parker, T. 80 18.9 3.3 5.8 
Duncan, T. 80 18.6 11.0 3.2 
Ginobili, M. 65 15.1 3.5 3.6 
Finley, M. 77 10.1 3.2 1.5 
Bowen, B. 82 7.5 3.9 1.5 
Mohammed, N. 80 6.2 5.2 0.5 
Barry, B. 74 5.8 2.1 1.7 
Van Exel, N. 65 5.5 1.4 1.9 
Udrih, B. 54 5.1 1.0 1.7 
Horry, R. 63 5.1 3.8 1.3 
Nesterovic, R. 80 4.5 3.9 0.4 
Marks, S. 25 3.2 1.7 0.3 
Oberto, F. 59 1.7 2.1 0.5 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 


Series Update 
Game, Date Home Vis Series Info. 
1, Sun., May. 07 SAS DAL Conf. Semifinals 
2, Tue., May. 09 SAS DAL Conf. Semifinals 
3, Sat., May. 13 DAL SAS Conf. Semifinals 
4, Mon., May. 15 DAL SAS Conf. Semifinals 
5, Wed., May. 17 SAS DAL if necessary 
6, Fri., May. 19 DAL SAS if necessary 
7, Mon., May. 22 SAS DAL if necessary 
Full Playoffs Schedule


----------



## TheRoc5

sry guys i thought i made this game thread along time ago but i didnt so better late then never
Spurs 101
_allas 98

Manu 28pts 5 assits 4 reb 2 stls


----------



## TheRoc5

ez who you got in game 1? its 4-2 and 5-1 right?


----------



## TheRoc5

horry to start


----------



## TheRoc5

yaaaaaaaaaa! GO SPURS GO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TiMVP2

Whos up 5-0 baby!?!?


----------



## TheRoc5

duncans a monster


----------



## TheRoc5

is it me or is this game going by really fast


----------



## TheRoc5

mavs 13
spurs 12
we need horry on dirk not rasho


----------



## mavsmania41

Horry cannot stay with Dirk, I say let Duncan guard Dirk.


----------



## mavsmania41

I think there will be many free throws shot this afternoon.


----------



## TheRoc5

TIMMY DUNCan


----------



## TheRoc5

mavsmania41 said:


> Horry cannot stay with Dirk, I say let Duncan guard Dirk.


welcome to the spurs fourm :cheers:


----------



## mavsmania41

Thanks man, I think you guys will win the series in 7, I just dont see the MAvs winning in a 7 game series.


----------



## TheRoc5

mavsmania41 said:


> Thanks man, I think you guys will win the series in 7, I just dont see the MAvs winning ina 7 game series.


its going to be a good series


----------



## mavsmania41

I will say this should be hte MAvs best shot, to make some noise since the 2002-2003 season.


----------



## Pimped Out

they couldnt have waited til i was awake to start this game?


----------



## mavsmania41

The Mavs board last year's playoffs was so much more active.


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> they couldnt have waited til i was awake to start this game?


champs get no respect


----------



## mavsmania41

It's all about the market, and the economy. The South never gets the respect on the East coast. Goes that way in just about all sports.


----------



## mavsmania41

The Home team is always going to get the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## TheRoc5

i just realized..crawford is reffing


----------



## TheRoc5

crawford :curse:


----------



## mavsmania41

I'm glad Nellie is not coaching, then Joey would have already teed him up.


----------



## Pimped Out

damn, duncan is looking good today.


----------



## TheRoc5

duncan is in mvp form


----------



## TheRoc5

I Start Fires said:


> damn, duncan is looking good today.


i didnt know you swang that way :biggrin:


----------



## hi im new

duncan playing really good thus far :clown:


----------



## Pimped Out

TheRoc5 said:


> i didnt know you swang that way :biggrin:


boooooooooooo!


----------



## TheRoc5

nve :curse:


----------



## hi im new

spurs d :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

hi im new said:


> spurs d :curse:


spurs have some harsh critical fans lol


----------



## TheRoc5

any of yall gonna watch the next game? go cavs


----------



## mavsmania41

I'm surprised the Mavs homers havent showed up yet.


----------



## TheRoc5

mavsmania41 said:


> I'm surprised the Mavs homers havent showed up yet.


go check the nba playoff fourm lol


----------



## mavsmania41

One thing you guys will find out, is that I am a realist.


----------



## TheRoc5

mavsmania41 said:


> One thing you guys will find out, is that I am a realist.


your not a real mavs fans then lol jk :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

down by 6..we need to give duncan the ball, end of story


----------



## mavsmania41

I have just seen the Mavs choke way too much. I used to look through blue and black googles, but I see it from the point plain and simple, that is the MAvs will not be considered a threat until you take down the champ.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Damnit! The game! What station is it on?!?!

And how's our boys doing?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Damnit! The game! What station is it on?!?!
> 
> And how's our boys doing?


abc and duncans got 20 at half time...our defense can be improved and our shot selection could be better.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Damnit! The game! What station is it on?!?!
> 
> And how's our boys doing?


so who do you have in this game ez?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs. You?


----------



## mavsmania41

Steve nash is too gracious.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Spurs. You?


i picked the spurs two


----------



## TheRoc5

mavsmania41 said:


> Steve nash is too gracious.


yep, hes what the opposite of the average nba player...pass first pg, and takes not credit.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i picked the spurs two


the spurs two? I don't think they're playing tonight.

Spurs II: Revenge of the Timmy!


----------



## TheRoc5

i so wana see that bird flue movie


----------



## TheRoc5

all right guys its game time


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i so wana see that bird flue movie


Bird Flue movie?


----------



## TheRoc5

do yall remember hack a bowen


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobilli!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Bird Flue movie?


ya they keep on showing the commericial for it on abc


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Stop bricken free throws, timmy!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

ezealen said:


> Stop bricken free throws, timmy!!!


Ha it worked!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

shot clock violation!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker with the floater! Spurs come within 2!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

They must have been waitin for EZ to watch before they started actually playing :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

now thats spurs basketball..shot clock violation on the mavs one way then parker tear drop the other way


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> They must have been waitin for EZ to watch before they started actually playing :biggrin:


i wonder if we win the ship if koko comes back and tells us why he left...mybe something bad happend to him???


----------



## TheRoc5

we need to play a 1-2 game with duncan and manu


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Bowen ties the game!


----------



## TheRoc5

TheRoc5 said:


> we need to play a 1-2 game with duncan and manu


and then they turn it over a couple of times and we are down by 5


----------



## TheRoc5

we need to take the lead before the 4th


----------



## TheRoc5

put duncan back in dang...how hard is it to give the ball to the best pf of all time


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Good foul by Rasho. Prevented the easy basket.


----------



## CbobbyB

Dallas is shooting too good


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I know the ball didn't go in, but that was definitely goal tending on duncan.


----------



## TheRoc5

come on erica miss


----------



## TheRoc5

time out...im not to happy with the spurs play, were down by 5 with 2 min remaining


----------



## TheRoc5

down by 5 again :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5

wheres bowen?


----------



## TheRoc5

ok guys we get the ball to start the 4th and just give it to tim


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Spurs started and finished that quarter very strong. And as a result, outscored dallas by 5 points. 

End of 3rd
Spurs- 71
Dallas- 72


----------



## CbobbyB

we need other people to step up besides Duncan


----------



## Camaro_870

very good way to finish the fourth... spurs need to start off with some good plays and bring the mavs down as soon as they can. duncan is doing awsome, manu needs to make a couple of more shots, and the moment we make a 3, it'll be good


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

What was daniels doing? Who threw it straight to the spurs bench...


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan takes the lead! He hasn't played like this since the 03 season!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

"The spurs are in trouble now. They're having trouble getting some offensive steam!" - Bill Walton

Does this guy ever know what he's talking about? Duncan's been magic on the offensive end, and the spurs have totally taken the momentum of this game. If anything, Dallas is in trouble...


----------



## TheRoc5

erica how cheap


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobilli ties it with a floater.


----------



## TheRoc5

again why arent we giving the ball to duncan in the post


----------



## Camaro_870

that foul on bowen was silly


----------



## hi im new

woohooo!


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> "The spurs are in trouble now. They're having trouble getting some offensive steam!" - Bill Walton
> 
> Does this guy ever know what he's talking about? Duncan's been magic on the offensive end, and the spurs have totally taken the momentum of this game. If anything, Dallas is in trouble...


hes gotta be one of the worst announcers ever. half the time i cant understand him b/c hes using huge words and the other half he just contridicts him self


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> hes gotta be one of the worst announcers ever. half the time i cant understand him b/c hes using huge words and the other half he just contridicts him self


I think that's why they use him. He's the comic relief guy in these games :lol:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Ginobilli gives the spurs the lead with a bank shot!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Why can't we hit a three!?!?!


----------



## TheRoc5

Timmothy Duncan


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Duncan with the and 1! Amazing game for Duncan so far. Just amazing!


----------



## TheRoc5

come on reffs


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

OMG! Dirk f'en threw Ginobilli away! WTF was that?


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Why can't we hit a three!?!?!


and our bench is flat, wich is another reason why game 2 were going to play alot better


----------



## Camaro_870

a load of crap on the non call for parker.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> OMG! Dirk f'en threw Ginobilli away! WTF was that?


and then after that erica just pushed horry


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

OMG! Those guys in the playoff thread are trying to say that was a flop?!?!?! Even Bill Walton knew that was a foul! omg...


----------



## CbobbyB

ezealen said:


> OMG! Those guys in hte playoff thread are trying to say that was a flop?!?!?! Even Bill Walton knew that was a foul! omg...


yea lol, thats why i hate goin' in there.


----------



## CbobbyB

damn it


----------



## TheRoc5

Are You Freakin Kidding Me


----------



## Camaro_870

the guys need to make a damn shot


----------



## TheRoc5

i dont like the way this is going


----------



## TheRoc5

theres about two min left and its all tied up...mavs ball


----------



## hi im new

indeed, this isnt going to well for the spurs :S


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Parker finds Bowen wide open for a three!


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

How'd Ginobilli blo that layup?!!?


----------



## TheRoc5

wow manu how could you not just lay it up


----------



## Camaro_870

bruuuuuuuce


----------



## hi im new

manu with a bad foul.


----------



## TheRoc5

manu that was a bad shot...stacks going to hit a 3 to win the game


----------



## TheRoc5

Camaro_870 said:


> bruuuuuuuce


little late lol


----------



## hi im new

we need a stop here!


----------



## TheRoc5

:no:


----------



## hi im new

Omg, What A Finish!!!!!\

Boneheaded Play By Stackhouse


----------



## hi im new

NICE DEFENSE BY MANU AS WELL :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow...amazing D by Manu to win the game!


----------



## TheRoc5

We Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camaro_870

awsome defensive play by manu


----------



## TheRoc5

with out scoring alot manu had a pretty good game


----------



## hi im new

lol being a spurs fan for my whole life, I AM ABSOULETLY SUPRISED, that that shot didnt go in


----------



## CbobbyB

the Bowen hate is everywhere in the Playoff thread


----------



## TheRoc5

hi im new said:


> lol being a spurs fan for my whole life, I AM ABSOULETLY SUPRISED, that that shot didnt go in


haha i was thinking the same thing


----------



## TheRoc5

CbobbyB said:


> the Bowen hate is everywhere in the Playoff thread


i no the spurs are the number hated team


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Wow...those guys in the game thread in the playoff forum are just ridiculous. The reffs were just plain HORRIBLE, but they act as if it all went against th Mavs. Dirk getting away with a flagrant push anyone? "TeH Folp! Teh Folp!" Just pathetic...I think I'm ganna stick here for the rest of the series.

An otherwise amazing game ruined by the reffs horrible officiating. Still a great game though. Dirk and Duncan were just AMAZING. Can't wait until game 2!


----------



## TheRoc5

good game thread guys :cheers: :clap: good win :clap: :cheers: were only gonna be better next game :clap: :cheers:


----------



## The Future7

Good Game guys. Im just disappointed that Bowen was able to slow Dirk down so much. Bowen was a winner today.


----------



## TiMVP2

Spurs won


----------



## hi im new

TiMVP2 said:


> Spurs won


they did?! :angel:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Anyone think they can grab a clip of Dirks blatant push on Manu? I just don't see how anyone could imagine that being a flop. It was just SOOO obvious!


----------



## Dean the Master

It was a nice game to watch, very intresting.


----------



## Dean the Master

WOW, I just found this Spurs' forum really weird, with about 9 pgs of posts, there are only about 7 posters. What is going on on this forum? I thought this is the champ's forum, and nobody is here. 
I notice this because I tried to rep everyone from the first page, and I dont need to do much.


----------



## TheRoc5

deanchueng said:


> WOW, I just found this Spurs' forum really weird, with about 9 pgs of posts, there are only about 7 posters. What is going on on this forum? I thought this is the champ's forum, and nobody is here.
> I notice this because I tried to rep everyone from the first page, and I dont need to do much.


lol ya koko texan nephets guth dabobz frenchbasketball lineofire and a couple of other posters left and didnt tell us why


----------



## Pacersthebest

Good win guys :cheers:


----------



## Camaro_870

i was thinking about posting in the playoffs forums... but to my better judgement i didnt


----------



## CbobbyB

Camaro_870 said:


> i was thinking about posting in the playoffs forums... but to my better judgement i didnt


lol, a lot of "stuff" goes down in there


----------



## SpursFan16

Alright a bit late but **** yous i wanna comment 

Manu's won and nearly lost us the match....he nearly lost it by blowing that lay up but YEAH D! ****ing awesome stuff.

Duncan best game in a while, Bowen, passable and Horry was oridnary imo.

Parker was again very good...

Duncan easily our best though


----------



## hi im new

SpursFan16 said:


> Alright a bit late but **** yous i wanna comment
> 
> Manu's won and nearly lost us the match....he nearly lost it by blowing that lay up but YEAH D! ****ing awesome stuff.
> 
> Duncan best game in a while, Bowen, passable and Horry was oridnary imo.
> 
> Parker was again very good...
> 
> Duncan easily our best though


i was watching this on the news, and when they showed the replay, manu got kneed in the arm, thats why he lost the ball. check out the reply urself, i dont know where to find it though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

hi im new said:


> i was watching this on the news, and when they showed the replay, manu got kneed in the arm, thats why he lost the ball. check out the reply urself, i dont know where to find it though.


I din't see that, but I wouln't doubt it. Reffs definitely ruined an otherwise amazing game.


----------



## Saint Baller

I think Mavs take the next 2 games.

1) because Avery is going to choose a different poison because he has realized letting Tim Duncan single covered is not good.

2) because we have learned from our mistakes and Dirk has been practicing shooting when getting on the bear hug defense.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Saint Baller said:


> I think Mavs take the next 2 games.
> 
> 1) because Avery is going to choose a different poison because he has realized letting Tim Duncan single covered is not good.
> 
> 2) because we have learned from our mistakes and Dirk has been practicing shooting when getting on the bear hug defense.


For the next two games- I predict the spurs winning the enxt and dallas winning the third.


----------

